# Greene County (northeast) TN, house, 10 acres



## misanthrope747 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ten acres with 3 ponds, year round spring, garden, blackberries (wild and Doyles), raspberries, blueberries, 7 old fashioned apple trees that are 2 years old now, old barn, storage shed, public water and a well on site. It's on a quiet loop road that sees very little traffic. Twenty minutes from Greeneville, one hour from Knoxville. The few neighbors are quiet, friendly, but stay out of your business. Deer and turkey.

The original part of the house was built in the 1860s and has been added on to. Two bedrooms, two baths, living room, sitting room, large closet, kitchen, laundry room, storage room, unfinished room upstairs in the original part, large deck on the back side, wood cook stove, gas heat.

The county has it listed at $172,000 but they tend to be a little high. Asking $169,000.

m747


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

where exactly might this be? i am working in greene county as we speak.


----------



## misanthrope747 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's on Pilot Mountain Rd. From exit 23 on I-81 go about a half mile north on 11E toward Greeneville and turn left on Gap Creek Rd (at the BP station). Pilot Mountain Rd is about 5 miles down Gap Creek.

m747


----------



## misanthrope747 (Feb 4, 2005)

I forgot to add elderberries to the list of fruits on the property.

m747


----------



## misanthrope747 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would edit the original but can't find the edit post button.

The appraisal was finally done last week. Market value is $158,000.

m747


----------

